

The Need For A Low Cost iPhone - andrewlowson
http://lowson.co/blog/cheap-iphone
I was getting annoyed at people saying the cheap iPhone was un-apple so I ranted about why.
======
ctdonath
_Apple is a for profit company. They work in a fully capitalist view, as
opposed to Amazon who will sell everything at cost so you use their services,
with no interest in short term profit, or Google who will give products
/services away for free or at cost in order to sell ads. Apple sells products,
they are expensive and they make a significant profit margin per device they
sell._

There is no "capitalist as opposed to..." in this. Apple, Amazon, and Google
all are fully capitalist. Some make profits by selling a few things with high
margins, others by selling lots of things with tiny margins, others by giving
away stuff so other stuff can be sold alongside. Some bank their profits so
they can take advantage of opportunities with big piles of cash, some shovel
profits right back into expanding profit centers, some spend profits on wild
ideas hoping that a few will reap crazy huge rewards. Whichever way, you can't
deny all three companies are earning a LOT of profit, in full embodiment of
capitalism.

------
alixr
You shouldn't render your blog's contents with JS.

